# New member.



## Blacklab! (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello everybody, I don't actually own a TT yet, but am looking at one on Friday. Hopefully it will work out, if not there is another TT as a stand by. One is an 02 in black with 112miles, the other is an 04 with same mileage but is obviously more expensive. I want it as a weekend toy as I am retired, love cars and like working on them.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  where abouts in the north east are you ? I'm in Hartlepool


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail... N/A in UK now

3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------



## Blacklab! (Feb 24, 2020)

Thanks for tips. Its had new cambelt and water pump last November. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Blacklab! (Feb 24, 2020)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome  where abouts in the north east are you ? I'm in Hartlepool


Hello I am from Stockton.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Blacklab! said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome  where abouts in the north east are you ? I'm in Hartlepool
> ...


Not far away might see you about


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

Blacklab! said:
 

> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome  where abouts in the north east are you ? I'm in Hartlepool
> ...


Hi and welcome! I'm about 12 miles from you over Durham way. There was a small meet up of Mk1 and Mk2s last year in the North East but it seemed to fade away... I love seeing other TTs. Any pics?


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

Here's a pic of the meet up. I'm the silver mk2 right in the centre.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

edgejedi said:


> Here's a pic of the meet up. I'm the silver mk2 right in the centre.


Few shots of my mk1s


----------

